# highlighter ink - not *that* poisonous, right?



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

ds got a hold of a green highlighter, drew all over his face and hands, and appears to have sucked most of the ink out of the tip.... it's not good, but nothing to worry about after the fact, correct?


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that highlighters are non-toxic. But now would be a good time to learn your local poison control #. They are always super nice and calming and have all the answers at their fingertips. The first time ds got something in his mouth he shouldn't have I called and then had to call 3 more times in the next few weeks.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

highlighters are pretty non-toxic. taste terrible, though.









one of my college roommates used to take the center felt part out, soak it in water, then drink the water, so his pee would glow in the bathroom blacklight.


----------

